# Trying to understand a Domain Controller



## morland (Aug 7, 2007)

Exactly what do we mean when we hear/use the term "Domain Controller"? What sort of services run Exactly what do we mean when we hear/use the term "Domain Controller"? What sort of services run on the server that is designated as the Domain Controller? Is this the server on which DHCP and DNS and maybe some other services also run? What are the minimum specs for a Domain Controller server for say 30 - 50 users and would the standard version of Windows 2003 be sufficient for this?

Can we have more than 1 servers in an organization but only 1 of those designated as the domain controller? And last question: Can we have MS-Exchange running on the domain controller?

I know I have asked many questions in 1 post but will be grateful for a reply.

Thanks.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Concepts are the best way to learn - don't think of everything as being integrated here.

At the basic level - a domain controller is a member server with domain software installed. Think of it like a printer controller - it controls the printer. In the same way, the domain is installed to a member server and that member contains all the tools necessary to control the domain. Yes it's essentially integrated but don't think of it that way. Think of it as the domain, dhcp, dns, wins etc as all separate entities.

Say you have 2 servers - a single domain controller and a basic member server. Both servers have to be told where to find the domain - and in essence that's done by adding your domain controller IP address in the primary dns on both servers. make sense? maybe someone can explain it a little better.

The domain controller itself doesn't require a massive server - but it's the extra software that's running that'll require the extra power. Any database apps etc.

As for multiple servers, yes you can run as many servers as you have licencing for. In your case, if you want exchange then you may want to look at small business server and addon extra standard edition members or domain controllers. With small business server, you can only have one domain - but multiple domain controllers if you wish. the SBS has to be the primary server but it comes with exchange and sql and few other items - and the complete package is much cheaper than buying separate. Of course you'll have to look at licenses as well if you're running 30 to 50 clients.

2003 is being phased out - you may want to look at 2008 server for any future networking. 
This is the comparison for different 2008 small bus server packages. 
http://www.microsoft.com/sbs/en/us/compare-features.aspx


----------



## morland (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi rhynes,

Am very grateful for your detailed and helpful reply. I have a much better understanding now.


----------

